# U.S. ATM cards with magnetic strip



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

For several months now, my U.S. ATM card from one U.S. bank no longer works at ATM's in The Philippines. My other Debit card from a separate U.S. bank has a chip in it and works properly.

Bank told me their customers in other countries are reporting the same. I read ATM's here are now only recognize U.S. cards that have chips embedded in them. 

Anyone else experiencing the same with their U.S. ATM card?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Hey_Joe said:


> For several months now, my U.S. ATM card from one U.S. bank no longer works at ATM's in The Philippines. My other Debit card from a separate U.S. bank has a chip in it and works properly.
> 
> Bank told me their customers in other countries are reporting the same. I read ATM's here are now only recognize U.S. cards that have chips embedded in them.
> 
> Anyone else experiencing the same with their U.S. ATM card?


Yes, that seems to be the case. The ATM's here in the Philippines have been changed to accept only cards with the "chip".
We use local Philippine banks only and the same is true with them. We had to exchange our credit and ATM cards a while back because of the new system. Better security but You'll have to have your stateside bank send you cards with the chip.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

All of my US cards got updated over the last couple years. I figured all the banks were doing it by now.


----------



## dadman63 (Dec 11, 2017)

*information*



Hey_Joe said:


> For several months now, my U.S. ATM card from one U.S. bank no longer works at ATM's in The Philippines. My other Debit card from a separate U.S. bank has a chip in it and works properly.
> 
> Bank told me their customers in other countries are reporting the same. I read ATM's here are now only recognize U.S. cards that have chips embedded in them.
> 
> Anyone else experiencing the same with their U.S. ATM card?


This is information I need to know since I am moving in Sept.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Asian Spirit said:


> Yes, that seems to be the case. The ATM's here in the Philippines have been changed to accept only cards with the "chip".
> We use local Philippine banks only and the same is true with them. We had to exchange our credit and ATM cards a while back because of the new system. Better security but You'll have to have your stateside bank send you cards with the chip.


I didn't pay much attention to your post when I first read it Gene, silly me. Logged into our BDO account online yesterday to see " as of 31st of January magnetic strip cards are no longer accepted in ATMs"........ In big bold friendly letters.

Called them and we can still go into our branch at SM Manila and use our cards over the counter until they reissue new. Looks like we are back to using our Aussie debit cards for awhile with the 200 peso fee.

Apparently BDO banks are franchises so we are better to transfer our accounts to La Union Home) when we are back in a few weeks.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

bigpearl said:


> I didn't pay much attention to your post when I first read it Gene, silly me. Logged into our BDO account online yesterday to see " as of 31st of January magnetic strip cards are no longer accepted in ATMs"........ In big bold friendly letters.
> 
> Called them and we can still go into our branch at SM Manila and use our cards over the counter until they reissue new. Looks like we are back to using our Aussie debit cards for awhile with the 200 peso fee.
> 
> ...


Yea, it seems all the banks have changed over. We use Metrobank for our primary bank and they will replace the ATM cards within 15 to 20 minutes. Hopefully your BDO branch will be able to do the same thing.
Things do tend to get interesting here and forever changing.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Asian Spirit said:


> Yea, it seems all the banks have changed over. We use Metrobank for our primary bank and they will replace the ATM cards within 15 to 20 minutes. Hopefully your BDO branch will be able to do the same thing.
> Things do tend to get interesting here and forever changing.


Never thought to ask about quick replacement though they never offered up the info either, will call them again on Monday and suss it out. Maybe we can order replacements over the phone and we can collect when we arrive but as we know it couldn't be that simple.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

bigpearl said:


> Never thought to ask about quick replacement though they never offered up the info either, will call them again on Monday and suss it out. Maybe we can order replacements over the phone and we can collect when we arrive but as we know it couldn't be that simple.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Our BDO branch already had the new cards when we went in. Seems they were sent to the appropriate branch prior to us being advised they were available for pick up.

Chuck


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

bidrod said:


> Our BDO branch already had the new cards when we went in. Seems they were sent to the appropriate branch prior to us being advised they were available for pick up.
> 
> Chuck


Good call Chuck, we will ask this when we call but think they probably sent them to our old condo address, not easy when we are only there for 4 to 5 weeks a year but will try to stay on top of it from now on.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

bigpearl said:


> Good call Chuck, we will ask this when we call but think they probably sent them to our old condo address, not easy when we are only there for 4 to 5 weeks a year but will try to stay on top of it from now on.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Steve it is my understanding that none were mailed out. You had to personally pick up and sign for them at your branch.

Chuck


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

bidrod said:


> Steve it is my understanding that none were mailed out. You had to personally pick up and sign for them at your branch.
> 
> Chuck


Will post after we chat with them tomorrow,,,,,,,,, fingers crossed.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

*ATM Replacement Cards*

:couch2:


bigpearl said:


> Never thought to ask about quick replacement though they never offered up the info either, will call them again on Monday and suss it out. Maybe we can order replacements over the phone and we can collect when we arrive but as we know it couldn't be that simple. Cheers, Steve.





bidrod said:


> Steve it is my understanding that none were mailed out. You had to personally pick up and sign for them at your branch. Chuck


Bidrod is correct. For security reasons, it is BDO policy that ATM cards should be collected from the branch where your account is held, but there are ways around it. We opened our account at one of the larger branches in Manila, even though we were moving to the province. As you’re probably aware, many people claim it’s best to have your branch in the location where you live for reasons of convenience etc., getting your ATM replacement cards is a good example of this. However, despite this benefit, we’ve chosen to remain with our Manila Branch as we’ve built a good relationship with the manager. For us, there are other benefits to remaining with a larger branch, such as those occasions when some banking decisions can only be taken at the head office or at a branch where the manager has ‘sufficient clout’. Having a good relationship with the manager wherever you are is key though.

With regard to the renewal of ATM cards, we always receive a text message informing us that our new cards are ready for collection at our branch. The first time this happened, I contacted the manager and explained the impracticality of flying to and from Manila and paying for overnight accommodation purely for the 'pleasure' of picking up our ATM cards. The manager agreed, but was still unhappy with posting the cards. I suggested that they send them to our local branch, FAO the manager and this was accepted. I still had to draft a letter of indemnity to the bank but they have since got their act together and now have their own very simple form to sign and it can be sent to them as an e-mail attachment. Whilst it took a little negotiation to set up initially, the process has run very smoothly every since. One small point for members consideration if contemplating going down this route; if the bank required an indemnity for the period our cards were in transit, then that worried me sufficiently to take the additional precaution of instructing the bank to ‘freeze’ my account the moment they posted off my new ATM cards to the local branch. As soon as I collect the cards from the local branch (usually about 3/ 4 days), I telephone my manager in Manila directly from my local branch and instruct them to unfreeze our account. This is actioned on the spot so there is minimal time when I am without access to these funds. By the way, you are required to hand in the old cards (cut up) to the local branch who post them off to whereever your account is held. If this all sounds too much of a hassle, then you have to either accept collecting the cards from the branch were your account is held or move your account to where you live. Like I say, purely another option.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Another interesting take on Credit/Debit Cards. I use both Wells Fargo & USAA Debit Cards to withdraw funds as needed from any of the local BPI branches here in Iloilo. All the ATMs have a sign posted that says that only P10,000 may be withdrawn if the card has the chip imbedded in it. All my cards have the chip and yet I always withdraw P20,000 at each transaction with no problem.

Fred


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I have heard that BPI allows p10k for local accounts and p20k for foreign. I do not know if that is true or not... but I pull p20k out each time too.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

pagbati said:


> :couch2:
> One small point for members consideration if contemplating going down this route; if the bank required an indemnity for the period our cards were in transit, then that worried me sufficiently to take the additional precaution of instructing the bank to ‘freeze’ my account the moment they posted off my new ATM cards to the local branch. As soon as I collect the cards from the local branch (usually about 3/ 4 days), I telephone my manager in Manila directly from my local branch and instruct them to unfreeze our account. This is actioned on the spot so there is minimal time when I am without access to these funds. .


Very interesting post. I have never heard of being able to freeze an account.


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

*Freezing an account*



hogrider said:


> Very interesting post. I have never heard of being able to freeze an account.


Hogrider, purely for your info, here’s an article/ link explaining the concept, which can be a useful tool.

_“An account freeze is an action taken by a bank or brokerage that prevents any transactions from occurring in the account. Typically, any open transactions will be cancelled, and checks presented on a frozen account will not be honored. Account freezes can also be initiated by either an account holder or a third party. banks and credit card providers are now offering a bevy of online and mobile banking options including the ability to freeze an account with the ‘click of a button.’ In the event of a lost or stolen card, a cardholder can quickly “freeze” the account without contacting directly or visiting client service locations in person. An account freeze more commonly may be known as “freezing an account,” as one might say in general conversation. An account may be frozen by a government or regulatory authority because of suspicious activity, suspected criminal activity, civil actions …”_ https://www.investopedia.com/terms/a/account-freeze.asp


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

pagbati said:


> Hogrider, purely for your info, here’s an article/ link explaining the concept, which can be a useful tool.
> 
> _“An account freeze is an action taken by a bank or brokerage that prevents any transactions from occurring in the account. Typically, any open transactions will be cancelled, and checks presented on a frozen account will not be honored. Account freezes can also be initiated by either an account holder or a third party. banks and credit card providers are now offering a bevy of online and mobile banking options including the ability to freeze an account with the ‘click of a button.’ In the event of a lost or stolen card, a cardholder can quickly “freeze” the account without contacting directly or visiting client service locations in person. An account freeze more commonly may be known as “freezing an account,” as one might say in general conversation. An account may be frozen by a government or regulatory authority because of suspicious activity, suspected criminal activity, civil actions …”_ https://www.investopedia.com/terms/a/account-freeze.asp


I can perfectly understand that the bank itself or a government agency would have such power. I can also see that an individual can ask for his credit card to be "frozen" in case of theft etc, in fact I have done that myself. The situation that I have never come across, is an individual being able to freeze a current checking account. What would happen in the case where you've say issued cheques against that account and then choose to freeze it, thereby blocking the cheque being cleared? Isn't that considered defrauding the person you gave the cheque to? I must admit that my experience with UK banking is very limited, as I've lived and worked overseas pretty much my entire adult life, so please forgive my lack of knowledge on this subject.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Bouncing a cheque in the Philippines (estafa) is a criminal act.


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

*Freezing an account*



hogrider said:


> I can perfectly understand that the bank itself or a government agency would have such power. I can also see that an individual can ask for his credit card to be "frozen" in case of theft etc, in fact I have done that myself. The situation that I have never come across, is an individual being able to freeze a current checking account. What would happen in the case where you've say issued cheques against that account and then choose to freeze it, thereby blocking the cheque being cleared? Isn't that considered defrauding the person you gave the cheque to? I must admit that my experience with UK banking is very limited, as I've lived and worked overseas pretty much my entire adult life, so please forgive my lack of knowledge on this subject.


Hogrider, clearly when I freeze my account, I don’t have any cheques pending and there's nothing skulduggerous afoot. However, with regard to taking this action with the clear intention of ‘blocking’ a cheque, then I imagine that would put the account holder at risk of committing a criminal offence, also confirmed by Gary in his recent post. I surmise the bank may also have some policy on this i.e. the account holder has to provide a justifiable reason for the request.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

pagbati said:


> Hogrider, clearly when I freeze my account, I don’t have any cheques pending and there's nothing skulduggerous afoot. However, with regard to taking this action with the clear intention of ‘blocking’ a cheque, then I imagine that would put the account holder at risk of committing a criminal offence, also confirmed by Gary in his recent post. I surmise the bank may also have some policy on this i.e. the account holder has to provide a justifiable reason for the request.


I do appreciate that there is no skullduggery afoot in your case, but how does the bank know that? How can they know if you have written any cheques on the account? Sorry, not trying to labour the point, it's just that its something I've never come across this before.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

hogrider said:


> I do appreciate that there is no skullduggery afoot in your case, but how does the bank know that? How can they know if you have written any cheques on the account? Sorry, not trying to labour the point, it's just that its something I've never come across this before.


If you have written any cheques and you freeze the account we are back to estafa, not the banks problem, the police will deal with it.

Another opportunity to have an account frozen, specifically a joint account is with the death of a spouse, and it won't be unblocked until you obtain a certificate of all taxes paid from the BIR.


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

*ATM Cards & Freezing an account*



hogrider said:


> I do appreciate that there is no skullduggery afoot in your case, but how does the bank know that? How can they know if you have written any cheques on the account? Sorry, not trying to labour the point, it's just that its something I've never come across this before.





Gary D said:


> If you have written any cheques and you freeze the account we are back to estafa, not the banks problem, the police will deal with it. Another opportunity to have an account frozen, specifically a joint account is with the death of a spouse, and it won't be unblocked until you obtain a certificate of all taxes paid from the BIR.


Hogrider, I’m not sure that I can add much more to Gary’s very succinct response, which I fully agree with. By the way, we may be in danger of drawing the ire of the forum administrators by straying too far from the OP’s initial query. However, as your interest has been piqued, I’ll make another brief comment, which will either throw more light on the subject or raise more questions for you. Ultimately, I don’t know what the bank’s full policy is on this matter. In my situation, it was a clear case of trying to protect my funds whilst my ATM card was in transit, therefore the bank manager was fully cognizant of the situation and my reasons for making the request. Perhaps an important aspect to all of this is that I don’t have a cheque book with this account, so the bank would have known that no cheques were pending. Maybe if the account holder has a cheque book, prior to allowing the account to be frozen, the bank has to follow a different procedure i.e., establishing that no cheques have been issued/ pending clearance. Are we giving the bank too much credit here? The truth is, I have no idea and as I would like our convenient arrangement to continue, I don’t particularly want to ‘rock the boat’ by asking the manager to clarify the bank’s policy on this occasion.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

pagbati said:


> Hogrider, I’m not sure that I can add much more to Gary’s very succinct response, which I fully agree with. By the way, we may be in danger of drawing the ire of the forum administrators by straying too far from the OP’s initial query. However, as your interest has been piqued, I’ll make another brief comment, which will either throw more light on the subject or raise more questions for you. Ultimately, I don’t know what the bank’s full policy is on this matter. In my situation, it was a clear case of trying to protect my funds whilst my ATM card was in transit, therefore the bank manager was fully cognizant of the situation and my reasons for making the request. Perhaps an important aspect to all of this is that I don’t have a cheque book with this account, so the bank would have known that no cheques were pending. Maybe if the account holder has a cheque book, prior to allowing the account to be frozen, the bank has to follow a different procedure i.e., establishing that no cheques have been issued/ pending clearance. Are we giving the bank too much credit here? The truth is, I have no idea and as I would like our convenient arrangement to continue, I don’t particularly want to ‘rock the boat’ by asking the manager to clarify the bank’s policy on this occasion.


Pagbati, I also agree with Gary's comments which are in line with my own way of thinking, that freezing an account from which you may have issued cheques is illegal and that it would be you not the bank responsible. Anyway, as you say, we have drifted away from the original thread, so lets leave it there.


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

*ATM Cards & Freezing an account*



pagbati said:


> ... perhaps an important aspect to all of this is that I don’t have a cheque book with this account, so the bank would have known that no cheques were pending....





hogrider said:


> ... that freezing an account from which you may have issued cheques is illegal and that it would be you not the bank responsible...


Hogrider, I agree, but before leaving it there, I’d like to make two points as follows: 

Firstly, considering all that has been said in our posts, especially my previous one where I clarified not having a cheque book for that account, I found it odd that you felt the need to say it would be me, not the bank, held responsible if I issued a cheque (from the cheque book that I do not have) and then froze the account. I'm afraid that scenario is just not possible. My apologies if I've misunderstood and you meant to say 'one' and/ or 'account holder' instead of 'you'.

Secondly, just in case any members are now confused about ‘freezing an account’, here’s the bottom line.
(1) It is perfectly legal to arrange to have one’s bank account frozen pending arrival of an ATM card that has been sent in the post. 

(2) Common sense dictates that one shouldn’t freeze their bank account if they actually have a cheque book and have written cheques that have yet to be cleared. In such a scenario, account holders would be putting themselves at risk of being accused of committing estafa, which is a criminal act.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

bidrod said:


> Steve it is my understanding that none were mailed out. You had to personally pick up and sign for them at your branch.
> 
> Chuck


You are correct Chuck, our new cards are sitting in the vault at SM Manila waiting for collection. Unfortunately the other account has been suspended/frozen because there have been no transactions for over two years, my bad as I knew this to be the case, we can't deposit funds online for this account. Can be reactivated when we go in by making a deposit in person then a week to 10 days to have new cards issued which of course means another trip to collect.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

All true. Chips are the way to go. I also had to notify my credit card folks that I would be using the cards in the Philippines so there was no consternation on their end when non-USA usage started showing up. I was first denied when I was working overseas in 2007 so I always made sure to put them on notice before returning to work and now that I call the PI home.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Rebaqshratz said:


> All true. Chips are the way to go. I also had to notify my credit card folks that I would be using the cards in the Philippines so there was no consternation on their end when non-USA usage started showing up. I was first denied when I was working overseas in 2007 so I always made sure to put them on notice before returning to work and now that I call the PI home.


Always notified my bank in Oz of O/S travel/work for the last 20 years no matter the country or cards held, Nary a problem but when it comes to our BDO accounts in PH? Yes many problems/issues that we have to overcome, Both inshore and in other BDO branches frustrating and yes time consuming for us and the archaic banking system.
Please go to your account branch to fill out the paperwork and indeed it is paperwork....... I asked the last time why are you not inputting straight to the system, sorry sir that is unreliable so we need to document the details in case of failure. OK the system works eventually. Transferring to a different BDO branch brings further idiosyncrasies but must be overcome. Our BDO cards with Magnetic strips are valid until 2022,,,,,,,, were.

As we say, "more fun in the Philippines"

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

bigpearl said:


> Always notified my bank in Oz of O/S travel/work for the last 20 years no matter the country or cards held, Nary a problem but when it comes to our BDO accounts in PH? Yes many problems/issues that we have to overcome, Both inshore and in other BDO branches frustrating and yes time consuming for us and the archaic banking system.
> Please go to your account branch to fill out the paperwork and indeed it is paperwork....... I asked the last time why are you not inputting straight to the system, sorry sir that is unreliable so we need to document the details in case of failure. OK the system works eventually. Transferring to a different BDO branch brings further idiosyncrasies but must be overcome. Our BDO cards with Magnetic strips are valid until 2022,,,,,,,, were.
> 
> As we say, "more fun in the Philippines"
> ...


I just call the BDO customer contact number on their website when I need to update my cards for use outside the Philippines. It is my understanding the branches are stand alone not one big operating agency. Many branches in an area my be owned by the same individual/s as such no charge for certain transactions, if they are not then charges are incurred for transactions. Worse for people with direct deposit of SS/MilRet from USA since these are passbook only accounts for the individual and can only be transacted at originating bank. Now my cards with the US bank I can update on line for up to 90 days(re due when needed) to show that I am in the Philippines or some where else.

Chuck


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I recall reading somewhere (cannot find the link) that US cards had the lowest rate of usage of chips in them and that the US also had the highest rate of credit card fraud. 

As far as I know, the US has low levels of consumer protection on credit card fraud. In my home province we are only responsible for the first $50 in charges if they are made before we notify the bank and no charges after we notify the bank. (In practice the banks usually offer zero risk of fraud because they use chips, have good fraud prevention in place and it is a consumer advantage to do so.) As I understand it in the US you are responsible for all costs until you notify the bank??? The banks make money when you are frequently charged so no incentive to prevent fraud?

I once used my card at a business lunch. The wait staff scanned the card on a portable machine I entered my pin and then the server said that said it was out of power. He got another machine and the transaction went through normally. Within the hour the bank called me, asked if I had just made about $10,000 in charges in two cities (each about 2,000 kms from me in opposite directions lol). When I said no I was asked about my last few charges. I told them and told them about the two machines at the restaurant. All charges against my card were canceled; they never showed up on my bill with a reversal. A new card was couriered to my local bank and I had it in 48 hours.

Why the chip card s are not universal with PINs mandatory at point of sale?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Manitoba said:


> Why the chip card s are not universal with PINs mandatory at point of sale?


I would suppose it is up to each retailer. Some stores such as Puregold do require the use of the PIN but only if they use the hand held unit. Note here--I am very careful of in-store CCTV cameras when entering my PIN just for safety.
Seems like I had to use the PIN when making a purchase at a local department store sometime back but don't recall which one.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

fmartin_gila said:


> Another interesting take on Credit/Debit Cards. I use both Wells Fargo & USAA Debit Cards to withdraw funds as needed from any of the local BPI branches here in Iloilo. All the ATMs have a sign posted that says that only P10,000 may be withdrawn if the card has the chip imbedded in it. All my cards have the chip and yet I always withdraw P20,000 at each transaction with no problem.
> 
> Fred


The PBI branches I usually go to have as of last wek installed new ATM machines and no longer allow P20,000 withdrawals (P10,000 Max). 

In reference to some other posts on this thread, I noticed on the door a notice that new ATM cards were available to PBI customers to be picked up on a certain day(I am not their customer so I did not pay any heed to the specifics).

Fred


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

When I was in the US last year my card was skimmed, luckily it has a chip and the bank noticed the problem within a couple of transactions which were both declined. All they got was the 1$ trial.


----------

